# Gauge Readings



## 65oldgoat (Sep 29, 2020)

I've got a 1965 GTO with a 389 and tripower. Just installed a set of steward warner gauges and was wondering what the consensus is for the correct readings. Wondering specifically at idle:
RPM
Vacuum
Oil Pressure

The needles are steady so I am sure that is a good thing. The water temperature stays steady at 190 and volt meter reading 14. Any help with charts to diagnose and how to fine-tune is also much appreciated. Let me know your thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

65oldgoat said:


> I've got a 1965 GTO with a 389 and tripower. Just installed a set of steward warner gauges and was wondering what the consensus is for the correct readings. Wondering specifically at idle:
> RPM
> Vacuum
> Oil Pressure
> ...


Idle is preference based, but between 750 and 1000, depending on whether you have a manual or not and how tight your converter is, if its an auto. 

Vacuum is based on your cam, so there's no standard. 15-18 is great for a street/ strip cam. 18-20 is great for mild or stock.

Most alternators put out 14.7 so if you're up over 14 then you have an alternator, which is charging.


----------



## 65oldgoat (Sep 29, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> Idle is preference based, but between 750 and 1000, depending on whether you have a manual or not and how tight your converter is, if its an auto.
> 
> Vacuum is based on your cam, so there's no standard. 15-18 is great for a street/ strip cam. 18-20 is great for mild or stock.
> 
> Most alternators put out 14.7 so if you're up over 14 then you have an alternator, which is charging.





armyadarkness said:


> Idle is preference based, but between 750 and 1000, depending on whether you have a manual or not and how tight your converter is, if its an auto.
> 
> Vacuum is based on your cam, so there's no standard. 15-18 is great for a street/ strip cam. 18-20 is great for mild or stock.
> 
> Most alternators put out 14.7 so if you're up over 14 then you have an alternator, which is charging.


Super Helpful.. I forgot to add a few details: 
1965 GTO with a stock 389 and tripower, with a 4-speed Hurst manual, no air conditioner, headers. Headers probably a mistake and I will change back to exhaust manifolds eventually, never noticed much increase in HP and developed a backfire. Looking at my most recent idle:
RPM: 1200
Vacuum: 23.5
Oil Pressure: 37
Water Temp: 190
Volts: 14


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Your idle is too high, make sure that reading is when car fully warmed up and choke is off.

1200 RPM when cold and choke on is more normal.

Drop the idle and vac will drop as well.

so if that is hot reduce your idle


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Agreed that your idle is too high. Id be looking for 950 max, with a manual, and personally, lower.
Vacuum seems terrific. Temp is too high for me. Id rather see you max out around 200, than to be there at the starting gate.


----------

